# Any Outside Cook Center Leaks?



## 2kids2dogs2birds (Feb 20, 2005)

We are looking at buying the Outback 28 BH-S. Another dealer told us that the outside cook center door has a problem with water leaks. He said this was due to the hinge on the bottom of the door and lock at the top of the door.

Does anyone out there have a problem with the outside cooking center leaking?

Thanks for your help -- we are trying to decide which travel trailer to purchase.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Welcome To Outbackers
As for myself I have had no problem with leaks at the outside stove. 
I am on my second Outback due to upgrades.
Don


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

I used to have a picture of it but it's lost at the moment. Our dealer filed two notches into the hinge at the bottom of our cooktop door to let any water out. It's never leaked though. I have a vinyl gutter over mine to help keep water away.

Mike


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

So far no leaks on the cook center. I checked all the doors after each rain and washing and the only ones that leaked were the front storage doors. These I fixed with a little caulk on the top of the door and hinge.


----------



## borntorv (Apr 13, 2004)

No problems here.


----------



## lakesider (Sep 1, 2004)

No problems for us either. Have checked after rain (and snow) and so far so good.


----------



## Grandeken (Feb 16, 2004)

We have no leaks on any of the doors yet. I should knock on wood.
Ken


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## DaveRL (Feb 26, 2004)

Ours hasn't leaked in two years of rain and snow. Does that other dealer actually sell Outbacks?


----------



## Spring Outbackers (Feb 15, 2005)

No leaks found on our 28FRLS.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Welcome!

All my compartment doors leaked on my early model OUTBACK.
They have since drilled holes in the lower compartment doors, and reinstalled the gaskets. Not much of a problem anymore.


----------



## Oliver 550 (Jan 4, 2005)

Ours has a couple inches of water in it when we looked at before buying it. They fixed it during our PDI and the problem with ours was the 4 screws that hold the cook center to the door leaked. They pulled out the screws and put RTV on them and so far lots of rain and no leaks.


----------



## rdowns (Oct 20, 2004)

No leaks at all.


----------



## 2kids2dogs2birds (Feb 20, 2005)

Thanks for everyones input. We purchased our 28BHS two days ago at a dealer in St. Louis. We are taking it to Panama City for spring break March 25 -- can't wait.

Kathy sunny


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Welcome and congrats on the purchase. sunny









No leaks with ours.

Thor


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

2kids2dogs2birds said:


> Thanks for everyones input. We purchased our 28BHS two days ago at a dealer in St. Louis. We are taking it to Panama City for spring break March 25 -- can't wait.
> 
> Kathy sunny
> [snapback]25295[/snapback]​


You must be younger than me!!!!!









(I've seen that MTV stuff!)


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

> You must be younger than me!!!!! wink_smilie.gif


Aren't most younger then you Jolly.......









Sorry, brother....I couldn't resist.









Tim


----------

